# Hi from Western Australia



## Taika (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi we have only just joined your forum, Ben reading all the posts feel as if I have written them. I have a 8 month old vizsla , breed in Tasmania in Australia. There are no breeders in WA, so you need to source out of state.
Taika is the love of my life. Is is a mischievous little man weighing in at 29 kilos and certainly has re decorated my back garden. ;D
He is being crated (first time for us ) but what a fantastic idea, I think this helped him be fully toilet trained at 9 weeks. 
We have fortnight play dates with other vizslas here in Perth. 
Just wanted to say thank you for a great forum.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Welcome to the the forum.


----------



## Taika (Sep 14, 2013)

many thanks for the welcome GarysApollo


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Welcome . You will find so much useful information here! I know all about the garden redecorating, I have given up on one area in particular as our girl wears a path in it during playdates!


----------



## Taika (Sep 14, 2013)

8) thank you FLgatorgirl, already have taken so much on board.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. I can relate to the rearranged garden as Dharma has dug a hole to China, turfs dirt every where and has rearranged all of the irises that I have just winterized and replanted. Oh well- C'est la Vie


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy says a BIG hello  Taika and welcome to the forum from sunny England...enjoy ;D


----------

